# Judging at Smoke On The Water BBQ in Atlantic City



## jcohen1005 (Sep 8, 2013)

Seriously considering judging at this comp and taking the GF for a mini vacation.

Should be a nice venue.

Feedback appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## daveomak (Sep 8, 2013)

Take pics......   critique the food.....  Learn all you can from the cooks.....      And post a lengthy thread on the experience.....      Dave


----------



## seenred (Sep 8, 2013)

Sounds like a lot of fun!  We love to go to BBQ comps...Even though I don't compete or judge, I always learn something, eat good, and have a great time.  Be sure to share your experiences with us.

Red


----------



## jcohen1005 (Sep 8, 2013)

Comps are really alot of fun.  I meet a bunch of great new friends, eat way too much of killer Q and increase my learning base x 2.


----------



## bbqbrett (Sep 10, 2013)

Well, what did you decide?  Judging or not?


----------



## jcohen1005 (Sep 10, 2013)

Yep, sent in request couple of days ago.  They currently have a waiting list for judging, so I'm volunteering to work the judging area with the opportunity to judge if more judges are needed, or if some are no shows.

Either way, I'll be eating some great Q that weekend.


----------



## bbqbrett (Sep 16, 2013)

jcohen1005 said:


> Yep, sent in request couple of days ago.  They currently have a waiting list for judging, so I'm volunteering to work the judging area with the opportunity to judge if more judges are needed, or if some are no shows.
> 
> Either way, I'll be eating some great Q that weekend.


Sounds pretty good either way.


----------



## bruno994 (Sep 17, 2013)

That event is going to be Big $.  You should get some high quality Q for sure.  It's the same weekend as the American Royal, but for those good comp cooks from the east coast not wanting to make the trek to Kansas City, it is the place to be.  Have fun and enjoy.


----------



## jcohen1005 (Sep 17, 2013)

Totally agree Bruno.  50K is serious prize money, venue is use to large crowds.

Should be fun, as long as mother nature some what cooperates.  Any more, there could be hurricanes, droughts, snow storms, or just maybe, a picture perfect blue sky weekend.


----------

